# CDex & ASPI FEHLER



## josDesign (26. Dezember 2002)

HAllo und frohe Weihnachten im nachhinein!

Mein Problem ist es, das ich bei meinem WinXP Pro 32bit Edition (normale Version) zwar den Adaptec ASPI Treiber 4.72a2 installieren kann und ich auch alles richtig im Programm aspichk.exe sehen kann dass alles installiert ist.

Aber immer wenn ich CDex 1.50 Beta 8 starten will kommt die Fehlermeldung: Failed to get ASPIDriver Status

Was kann ich  da machen?

Mein PC: Amd ATHLON XP 1700+, 1024 MB DDRam, MSI K7t2pro /-RU, 2 CD-Rom Drives, usw.


Bitte danke


----------

